# MHL dock



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

If i want to connect my phone to the TV wireless would be the best option... But, since i cant do that MHL will just have to do. Does anyone know of a good Dock for the S3 that will get it working with my TV? I already got a MHL adapter coming in the mail.


----------

